# LOST patterdale girl CT10, Kent.



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This little girl is a dog who was happily rehomed by We Help Any Dog, but she chased after something and got lost today along the railway line in Broadstairs, Kent. Searches have been going on all day, and the police, rail network and all local vets have been notified in case she is seen or handed in.

PLEASE SHARE her image around, her owners are very worried and she must be very scared and cold right now.


----------

